# Can anyone recommend breeder in Arkansas



## dungan (May 20, 2007)

Looking for a maltese or even a mix in central Arkansas. Recently had a maltese die from kidney failure. Looking for another as a companion to my 13 yr old maltese that I have. She is female and a little hard of hearing but great still. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Looking for a maltese or even a mix in central Arkansas. Recently had a maltese die from kidney failure. Looking for another as a companion to my 13 yr old maltese that I have. She is female and a little hard of hearing but great still. Any suggestions?[/B]



Have you considered adopting a adult rescue or retiree from a show breeder? It might be easier for a thirteen year old to adjust to the introduction of adult dog into the house instead of a puppy. There are so many great adult Maltese waiting for perfect forever homes. 

I am sorry about the loss of your Maltese. My Lady is eleven and has a ton of health issues so I dread going through what you just had to.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Here is a very informative thread about breeders:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...046&hl=usda

I think that there are many puppymills in Arkansas - so do be careful.

A retiree is great for older dogs.


----------



## dungan (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I was thinking that a younger dog might be likely to submit to Sugar as the alpha dog. Just a thought. I guess retirees are used to being around other dogs though and do have a history to go on with how they get along with others. I think breeders are going to want too much for even those dogs though. Maybe rescue is my best bet. I will keep looking at all options for now.

I guess I will check the paper tomorrow but don't have much faith in being able to determine the health of those dogs. I have been checking lately and it seems to be all of the same dogs being offered. You never know when someone needs to find a good home for their pet though. We'll see.

THanks for the help. It's so nice to talk to other maltese lovers.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Retirees are usually placed for the cost of spaying or neutering, updating shots, a dental, etc. The shipping would be the responsibility of the new owner. Show breeders are very picky about where these special dogs go, but since you've had a Maltese before, I'm sure you would be a good candidate.

Personally, if I were adding a new dog to a home with a senior dog like you are, I'd get an adult. Puppies won't submit to Sugar, but probably drive her crazy! Puppies chew on ears, always want to play, etc. My Lady is eleven and sleeps a lot. I think it would be very stressful for her if I brought a puppy into our home. Since your Sugar is used to having a companion, an adult dog might be a nice alternative to a puppy.

Why don't you read some of our threads about good breeders and email a few to see if they have any retirees available? A number of our members have adopted wonderful dogs from show breeders.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Looking for a maltese or even a mix in central Arkansas. Recently had a maltese die from kidney failure. Looking for another as a companion to my 13 yr old maltese that I have. She is female and a little hard of hearing but great still. Any suggestions?[/B]



I know every Maltese is different....but if I were in the same position I think I would let my 13 year old just have lots of special time with me for the rest of her days. Bringing a new Maltese into the mix at this time isn't always the best decision for an older Maltese. It was hard enough for me to add to the family when my Maltese was three years....can't imagine what it would have been like if she was thirteen year old senior.







Anxious to hear what other posters think. I do agree with LadysMom....if another Maltese at all....I would definitely pick another adult....but the personality is going to need to be very CAREFULLY SELECTED/MATCHED. 

BTW Retired Maltese are very reasonable IMHO.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

When I foster puppies, or even those with puppy attitudes, I keep them completely away from my senior. And only give supervised visits to the rest. My Joplin (4) and Franny (3) don't care to be pestered by the pups. 

If you do get another, definately get a "mellow" adult. Possibly from a rescue, where it has already been around other dogs, and evaluated.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a different point of view here . When my childhood Beagle was 15 , my parents added a Shih Tzu puppy to the family . We did not separate them , in fact my older dog adored her new sibling so much it prolonged her life - she played like a pup once again . When my last Shih Tzu Oliver was 15 , I added another puppy Princess Charlotte - he like the older dog before enjoyed his new playmate and companion . Sometimes a puppy makes an older dog , remember fun once again . Sarah


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

It certainly depends on the dog. My Daisy can't stand puppies, or Billy ~ LOL

Lulu, on the other hand, acts like a pup. She has aggression issues, so will be placed alone. If it weren't for her "issues" she would probably enjoy the company of a younger dog.

There have been alot of threads pop up lately, of posters rehoming their little ones. They were not getting along with the current dog. It's upsetting all the way around, so I'm a little leary anymore.

If you do, indeed, add a dog to your family, please make sure it is the perfect fit for all involved.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll play the other side of the coin and tell you when Cosy came to live with us as a pup my older daughter's maltese, who is almost 12 now just loved having a puppy around. It gave her new life. She's like a pup herself again. By the way, YOU should be the alpha..not one of the dogs.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here are a few rescues in your area: http://search.petfinder.com/search/search....ttle+Rock%2C+AR


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

> Looking for a maltese or even a mix in central Arkansas. Recently had a maltese die from kidney failure. Looking for another as a companion to my 13 yr old maltese that I have. She is female and a little hard of hearing but great still. Any suggestions?[/B]


I don't know of any in Arkansas but there are some great breeders in Tennessee and Texas if you are looking for states close to yours.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Retirees are usually placed for the cost of spaying or neutering, updating shots, a dental, etc. The shipping would be the responsibility of the new owner. Show breeders are very picky about where these special dogs go, but since you've had a Maltese before, I'm sure you would be a good candidate.
> 
> Personally, if I were adding a new dog to a home with a senior dog like you are, I'd get an adult. Puppies won't submit to Sugar, but probably drive her crazy! Puppies chew on ears, always want to play, etc. My Lady is eleven and sleeps a lot. I think it would be very stressful for her if I brought a puppy into our home. Since your Sugar is used to having a companion, an adult dog might be a nice alternative to a puppy.
> 
> Why don't you read some of our threads about good breeders and email a few to see if they have any retirees available? A number of our members have adopted wonderful dogs from show breeders.[/B]



I'd like to echo what Marj wrote. Perhaps another dog would perk your 13 y/o up, but maybe not a puppy....

My bichon is 12 and Hope (1 y/o) drives her nuts. But then Sadie (just turning 3) is like an old lady too. Hope keeps everyone on their toes!!!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=380710
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I agree with Marj too. I would either devote myself to the 13 yr old or adopt a retiree. I did adopt a 5 yr. old retiree & she's been great. She & my 3 yr old male get along great. She's sweet, calm, cuddley & very well behaved. Boo would not have tolerated an active energic puppy very well, if at all. Nor would he have been happy with the amt. of time I would have had to spend with a puppy, to care for it & train it & he's only 3 yrs. old.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have two girls who are almost 2 years old and I just recently brought home a 13 week old puppy. (she is 5 mos now) All I can say is that I am VERY glad that my two older girls do not mind being mauled by the puppy. 

To give you an example of how much irritation a puppy can cause your 13 yr old sweetie, here is a link to a video of my puppy harrassing the older dogs. The one sounds really mean but she's all talk and the puppy does NOT back down, LOL

http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i295/luc...savage_0002.flv

It's sooo hard to predict how things will go because it really just depends on the temperments, etc. I wish you luck with everything!!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Stacy I love that clip! You can tell the ole gals have had thier fill


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank you for posting the clip.....a visual is better than any words we can post about how it can be.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> I have two girls who are almost 2 years old and I just recently brought home a 13 week old puppy. (she is 5 mos now) All I can say is that I am VERY glad that my two older girls do not mind being mauled by the puppy.
> 
> To give you an example of how much irritation a puppy can cause your 13 yr old sweetie, here is a link to a video of my puppy harrassing the older dogs. The one sounds really mean but she's all talk and the puppy does NOT back down, LOL
> 
> ...


Stacy,

Too bad Cadeau and Caira do not live closer. They would really enjoy eachother. 

He has been driving Cameo crazy and she is no where near as patient as your girls. I would feel really bad for her if I hadn't seen her drive my older boys crazy for years. The poor girl cannot walk on the floor without him trying to chase her. We have to hold him for her to have the chance to go into the kitchen to get a drink or go out to potty. He just doesn't let up. And she isn't used to the idea that any creature doesn't take her "no" as a final answer. 

I took a similar video, but I haven't got it off the camera yet. I do have some pics, though. 
The first set of pictures (with him in his jacket) are from the first week he was here at 13 weeks old. The others are from earlier this week at 15 weeks. He hasn't gotten a lot better about leaving her alone. Can you see how annoyed she is, by looking at her expression? 
[attachment=23959:attachment]
[attachment=23960:attachment]
[attachment=23961:attachment]
[attachment=23962:attachment]
[attachment=23963:attachment]
[attachment=23964:attachment]
[attachment=23965:attachment]


----------

